# My New Sig



## benchma®k (Feb 18, 2008)

It was about time i made myself a new sig,.. i was bored with the old one and.. well,.... it sucked a bit (thanks for pointing that out ducky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) He was right though, so heres my new one,.. hope you like Naruto


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 18, 2008)

to be honet, everything is awsome except for ur watermark it  doesnt go along with the rest of the sig


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 18, 2008)

double post


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks good. Like said above, the text does not go /at all/ with the rest of the sig. The rest looks pretty nice though.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah i kind of agree with you guys.. I've just been trying loads of different font though and i cant seem to decide on one. They all interfere with the picture too much.

Anyway i _*think*_





 i've decided on one. The font may change again though:


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 18, 2008)

Really good. Font is much better now.
I love your work


----------



## Verocity (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice work..I love the color combinations..they blend well.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2008)

Dude , Change the Benchmak ... Make it fit! 

Except that I like your new sig better then the old one..


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 29, 2008)

I love it. 8/10.


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 2, 2008)

The watermark really doesn't work with the compo of the tag.  Get rid of it.  Good concept but the compo isn't that great.  Having two focals can be good in some cases, but it's generally better when you stick to one.  

It's alright.


----------

